# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¡¡¡Dos hermanos de 6 y 2 años desaparecen en el Parque Cruz Conde!!!

## ben-amar

Chicos, aunque esto no tenga nada que ver con la tematica del foro, creo que es un deber ponerlo aqui.

EL AVISO DE LA PERDIDA TUVO LUGAR SOBRE LAS 18.40 HORAS Y LOS PEQUEÑOS FUERON BUSCADOS TAMBIEN EN LA CIUDAD DE LOS NIÑOS
Diario Córdoba | Domingo, 9 de octubre de 2011
P.C.A. 09/10/2011

Dos hermanos de seis y dos años de edad, una niña y un niño respectivamente, desaparecieron ayer por la tarde en el Parque Cruz Conde cuando se encontraban allí con su padre, que alertó a las fuerzas de seguridad sobre las 18.40 horas de la tarde para que comenzasen a buscar a los pequeños.

De este modo, según informaron fuentes de la Policía Local, dos o tres patrullas de este cuerpo se desplazaron hasta el lugar para tratar de localizar a los menores e incluso accedieron a la Ciudad de los Niños por la posibilidad de que los dos pequeños se hubiesen desplazado hasta ese recinto debido a la proximidad con el parque. Una vez clausuradas estas instalaciones a las 20.00 horas de la tarde, los dos niños todavía no habían aparecido y un responsable del lugar aclaraba que la búsqueda no había tenido buen resultado.

La Policía Nacional también trabajó en la búsqueda de los dos menores, aunque al cierre de esta edición este periódico no pudo contactar con este cuerpo para conocer más datos sobre el suceso. Fuentes presentes en el lugar apuntaron que, al parecer, los padres de los dos menores podrían estar separados y la Policía manejaba la posibilidad de que la madre se hubiese llevado a los niños del parque sin avisar al padre. Además, las mismas fuentes señalaron que los pequeños podrían ser de Huelva, por lo que quizá no conociesen bien el entorno, y que el padre había intentado localizar a la madre sin éxito.

El presidente de la Asociación del Taxi, Miguel Ruano, confirmó por la noche que estos profesionales estaban colaborando con la Policía Nacional para localizar a los dos niños. Los trabajadores que se encontraban de servicio recibieron varios avisos para alertar a la Policía si encontraban a dos menores y también en el caso de que viesen o transportasen a un adulto (algunas fuentes señalan que fueron advertidos sobre una mujer mayor) con dos niños de estas características. Al cierre de esta edición, pasada la 1.00 h. de la madrugada, la Policía Local confirmaba que todavía no se conocía el paradero de los dos pequeños.


Ruth y Jose Breton Ortiz en unas fotos mostradas hoy por sus familiares a los medios de comunicación. FOTOGRAFÍA ENTREGADA EXPRESAMENTE POR LA FAMILIA PARA FACILITAR LA IDENTIFICACIÓN DE LOS DOS NIÑOS

----------


## ben-amar

17:43 h. LA POLICÍA SIGUE BUSCANDO A LOS PEQUEÑOS
Diario Córdoba | Domingo, 9 de octubre de 2011
EFE 09/10/2011

Los familiares de la madre de los dos menores, una niña de 6 años y un niño de 2, desaparecidos ayer en Córdoba han manifestado hoy que se sienten "destrozados" después de más de veinte horas de búsqueda "sin saber nada de ellos".
     Ester Chaves, vecina y portavoz de la familia de la madre, ha explicado a Efe que tras conocer la desaparición de los niños, estos familiares se rasladaron anoche a Córdoba y permanecen en la comisaría de la Policía Nacional a la espera de "que los encuentren".
     La Policía Nacional en colaboración con la Policía Local busca a estos dos niños, hermanos, desde que ayer el padre de los menores denunciara su desaparición a las 18.40 horas en el Parque Cruz Conde.
     Según Chaves, ambos menores están escolarizados en Huelva, donde vivían junto a sus padres, que iniciaron hace quince días un "proceso de separación".
     La portavoz familiar ha concretado que ambos progenitores habían "acordado verbalmente" que el padre recogiese a sus dos hijos los fines de semana y que ésta había sido la "segunda ocasión que vienen a Córdoba", lugar donde vive la familia del padre.
     Fuentes policiales han explicado a Efe que "el dispositivo establecido continúa abierto" y se han realizado "inspecciones y rastreos" en el perímetro donde se vio por última vez a los menores, en el Parque Cruz Conde de la capital.

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos que estos pequeños aparezcan cuanto antes.
Todo mi animo hacia esta familia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Desde aquí todo el animo también por estos malos momentos que deben de estar pasando. Ojalá aparezcan pronto y bien.

Aunque veremos a ver, por dónde salen...

----------


## sergi1907

Muchos ánimos para la familia.

Espero que todo acabe bien y todo quede en un susto. Lamentablemente se ven demasiados casos de este estilo con triste final.

----------


## FEDE

Ánimos para la familia y a ver si pronto termina está pesadilla con un final feliz.

----------


## aberroncho

A las 20:00 de ese día aparqué mi coche junto al parque infantil donde desaparecieron los dos pequeños pues mi hermana vive al lado y había un gran revuelo. El domingo me fuí de Córdoba y no se como va el tema, pero solo deseo que aparezcan pronto.
un saludo

----------


## REEGE

La Policía rastrea la finca de los abuelos paternos ante el padre detenido.  
Efectivos de la unidad canina de la Policía Nacional rastrean la finca de los abuelos paternos de los dos hermanos, de 6 y 2 años, que desaparecieron en Córdoba hace diez días, según denunció el padre de los dos menores, que ha sido detenido.

Actualizado el 18/10/2011 a las 19:01 horas 

La Policía Nacional continúa con el rastreo de la finca ubicada en el polígono de "Las Quemadillas", propiedad de los abuelos paternos de los dos hermanos de 2 y 6 años desaparecidos el pasado 8 de octubre en un parque de Córdoba, con la presencia del padre de los menores, José Bretón, detenido hoy. 

Fuentes cercanas al caso han informado a Efe de que se está peinando con perros distintas zonas de la finca, donde agentes de la Policía Científica ya registraron hace ocho días para buscar algún indicio del paradero de los menores. Los registros se centran en una zona de naranjos, dentro de la finca, que ha sido acotada por la Policía Nacional. 

Además, la zona ha quedado acordonada por los agentes policiales y varias patrullas acuden periódicamente hasta la puerta del inmueble, donde siguen apostados cerca de una decena de policías. En la operación están participando agentes del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, que se han desplazado a la zona con varios perros, y miembros de la Policía Científica.

Contradicciones en su relato
La detención de Bretón se ha producido alrededor de las siete de la mañana en el piso de los abuelos paternos de los menores, en el barrio cordobés de La Viñuela, según las fuentes. Sin embargo, no han precisado los delitos que se imputan al detenido, pero sí han señalado que entre los motivos de su arresto están las contradicciones que arroja su relato sobre lo sucedido. 

Según la versión ofrecida por el padre de los menores, al que en el momento de la detención le han sido leídos sus derechos, los niños desaparecieron en el parque Cruz Conde de la capital cordobesa sobre las 18:30 horas del sábado día 8, cuando les perdió de vista un momento. Según fuentes judiciales, el caso ha pasado al juzgado de instrucción número 4 de Córdoba, mientras que el detenido pasará a disposición judicial mañana, miércoles, o el jueves.

----------


## perdiguera

Esto cada vez me huele peor, por desgracia.

----------


## sergi1907

José Bretón, ha ingresado en prisión sin derecho fianza por orden judicial, por un delito "de detención ilegal cualificada de desaparición de menores" y otro de "simulación de delito".

El padre de los niños desaparecidos en Córdoba, José Bretón, ha ingresado en prisión sin derecho a fianza por orden judicial.

 El juez de instrucción número cuatro de Córdoba, José Luis Rodríguez Lain, ha decretado su ingreso en prisión por un delito "de detención ilegal cualificada de desaparición de menores" y otro de "simulación de delito", explicaron fuentes del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Andalucía.

 La decisión judicial se da una hora después de que José Bretón regresara a dependencias judiciales tras recrear durante casi una hora el momento que pasó con sus hijos en el parque antes de que desaparecieran los menores.

 El furgón policial que custodiaba a Bretón ha llegado sobre las 13.00 a la calle pintor Espinosa, que se encuentra junto al parque donde ocurrieron los hechos.

 Durante su discurrir por el parque, Bretón se ha parado en varias ocasiones para precisar su versión cuando ha sido preguntado por el juez, mientras que varios vecinos que rodeaban el cordón policial le han increpado e insultado.

 La recreación de los hechos ha finalizado alrededor de las 14.15 en el otro extremo del parque por donde ha entrado el padre de los niños desaparecidos, junto a la puerta de la 'Ciudad de los Niños', donde el furgón ha recogido a Bretón para trasladarlo de nuevo a dependencias judiciales.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/nacio...61912_305.html

----------


## ben-amar

NIÑOS DESAPARECIDOS
Trescientas personas se concentran en Córdoba por Ruth y José
La concentración ha tenido lugar en el Bulevar de Gran Capitán

EFE 29/10/2011

Unas trescientas personas se han concentrado hoy en el centro de Córdoba para pedir que los niños onubenses Ruth y José, desaparecidos hace 21 días, "vuelvan a casa".
     Según ha explicado a Efe la portavoz de la Plataforma Urgente Niños Desaparecidos, Laura Mondéjar, se trata de un "acto de apoyo a los familiares" de los menores cuyo rastro se perdió hace tres semanas en el Parque Cruz Conde de la capital cordobesa.
     La concentración, que por primera vez ha tenido lugar en el Bulevar de Gran Capitán, ha reunido a un grupo de ciudadanos entre los que se encontraba el alcalde de la ciudad, José Antonio Nieto.
     En el acto se ha leído una proclama que pedía que los hermanos "regresen con su familia".
     La portavoz ha eludido hacer declaraciones sobre el hecho de que el padre de ambos menores, José Bretón, se encuentre en prisión desde el 21 de octubre por un delito "de detención ilegal cualificada de desaparición de menores" y otro de "simulación de delito" y ha explicado: "Nosotros no entramos en eso".
     Mondéjar ha querido "hacer patente" que "Córdoba está con las familias" y, ha añadido, "sólo queremos que los menores regresen sanos y salvos".
     Según denunció su progenitor, Ruth y José, de seis y dos años, desaparecieron en el Parque Cruz Conde de Córdoba hace veintiún días cuando se encontraban jugando.
     En la concentración no ha habido ningún miembro de la familia paterna de los menores.
http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...se_673626.html

----------

